# Lyft punishes for cancels!!!



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I was having a good Lyft day, accepted a ping at "Popeye's" (against my better judgement), then realized it was a shared trip, so of course I cancelled.

A minute later they log me out and I'm on "time out" for 30 minutes. Anyone ever seen this?









Switched over to Uber and resumed my day.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Temporarily taking you off the game grid and reducing the driver pool. Seems a bit self-defeating.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Punishing you when you're not getting paid and off the clock, ILLEGAL but that's never stopped Uber Lyft....

Usually it's a few 5 minute ones, then a few 29 min, then a few 89 minute, then a few 129 min, then it's a "final" warning then you have to be good 100 rides till it resets back to a threat of "suspension" it's all illegal & violates your independent contractor rights when they log you off, time you out, or accept trips automatically without your input or consent.

If they're not paying you to drive there they can not punish you, if you cancel AFTER getting the details of your contract because it won't cover your costs & you don't agree to work for free they can not punish you...

But they do lol


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I was having a good Lyft day, accepted a ping at "Popeye's" (against my better judgement), then realized it was a shared trip, so of course I cancelled.
> 
> A minute later they log me out and I'm on "time out" for 30 minutes. Anyone ever seen this?
> View attachment 386760
> ...


You should have called the pax and told them to buy the Popeyes chicken sandwich for you.
Of course reward the pax with $$$, then long haul his a$$ to recover the sandwich cost.


----------



## Coolpad_24 (Jun 18, 2019)

Word?? I canceled a trip last night from a lady and kept pushing and didnt get this.. I canceled after I accepted when she sent a message saying she had 3 kids with her with 1 being in a car seat. CANCEL!
But I didnt get this, and this was last night also...


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Coolpad_24 said:


> Word?? I canceled a trip last night from a lady and kept pushing and didnt get this.. I canceled after I accepted when she sent a message saying she had 3 kids with her with 1 being in a car seat. CANCEL!
> But I didnt get this, and this was last night also...


Once you reach 15% they start threatening you for refusing to provide free labor

A few times they timed me out when pax cancelled on me and for contacting pax lol like I don't have the right to contact pax these criminals have no bounds

ASSuming if I contact pax I'm asking them to cancel, or I'm not heading towards them fast enough umm I'm an independent contractor I get the details of my contract before I start my car and head to pax Periodt, they don't get 1 minute of free labor from me & I don't provide free labor just to get the details of my contract since I can do 3rd grade math & 90+% of them are attempts to human traffic me & don't cover costs at 1970s cab rates duh


----------



## Coolpad_24 (Jun 18, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Once you reach 15% they start threatening you for refusing to provide free labor
> 
> A few times they timed me out when pax cancelled on me and for contacting pax lol like I don't have the right to contact pax these criminals have no bounds
> 
> ASSuming if I contact pax I'm asking them to cancel, or I'm not heading towards them fast enough umm I'm an independent contractor I get the details of my contract before I start my car and head to pax Periodt, they don't get 1 minute of free labor from me & I don't provide free labor just to get the details of my contract since I can do 3rd grade math & 90+% of them are attempts to human traffic me & don't cover costs at 1970s cab rates duh


It was one day I accepted a ping and it was afternoon rush hour. I was at a shell gas station and traffic was bad both ways and I had to turn left out of the gas station, which took forever then had to sit at the light once I finally got onto the street. Lyft canceled my ride while I was sitting at the light saying I took to long to head towards the pax. So I message them back stating that traffic was bad and I was en route but just hadn't cleared the first light. They paid me the 6$ cancel fee and apologize &#128529;
MFS!


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I was having a good Lyft day, accepted a ping at "Popeye's" (against my better judgement), then realized it was a shared trip, so of course I cancelled.
> 
> A minute later they log me out and I'm on "time out" for 30 minutes. Anyone ever seen this?
> View attachment 386760
> ...


Cancelling and not driving towards your pax are 2 diffrent issues. You're on time out for not driving towards your pax as it clearly states in the message lyft sent you. Why are you lying about cancelling when it has nothing to do with that?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

OG ant said:


> Cancelling and not driving towards your pax are 2 diffrent issues. You're on time out for not driving towards your pax as it clearly states in the message lyft sent you. Why are you lying about cancelling when it has nothing to do with that?


They are not his pax until he arrives, starts trip, and starts getting paid. Until then Uber Lyft has NO dominion over him, cannot punish, cannot threaten as he is not on the clock and not being paid. "Independent Contractors" have the rights to the details of their contracts before having to accept or be bound by them.

Uber Lyft coerce free labor of 1-20+ minutes on every trip by sending blank contracts with the sole intent to defraud them into working for free. Then for the desperate threaten them with this nonsense which is duress. This is the very definition of labor trafficking or human trafficking since labor is human.

Let's just call it 5 minutes free labor per trip and a driver does 20 trips a day that's almost 10 hours a week, 40 hours a month that's an extra week per month of free labor.

That's why these criminals are being banned, regulated, and forced to show details kicking, screaming, fighting all along the way.

I don't move an inch from my bed till I know it's an airport ride for 4+ years cuz I don't work for free or provide free labor just to get the details of my contract per my 13th amendment rights, article 23 of my human rights, & basic contract law as even if I wanted to I couldn't agree to the illegal terms in the contract which put them in breach.

Some drivers excercise these rights the dumb & desperate operate under duress but they still have these rights & I understand the plight of the desperate get it how you live but I have no sympathy for the dumb even though they do have rights as they are part of the problem.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> They are not his pax until he arrives, starts trip, and starts getting paid. Until then Uber Lyft has NO dominion over him, cannot punish, cannot threaten as he is not on the clock and not being paid. "Independent Contractors" have the rights to the details of their contracts before having to accept or be bound by them.
> .


Nonsense...

as soon as a Driver hits accept the Passenger is the Drivers

Pretty simple, don't let your hate hate for Lyft/Uber get in the way of reality


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> They are not his pax until he arrives, starts trip, and starts getting paid. Until then Uber Lyft has NO dominion over him, cannot punish, cannot threaten as he is not on the clock and not being paid. "Independent Contractors" have the rights to the details of their contracts before having to accept or be bound by them.
> 
> Uber Lyft coerce free labor of 1-20+ minutes on every trip by sending blank contracts with the sole intent to defraud them into working for free. Then for the desperate threaten them with this nonsense which is duress. This is the very definition of labor trafficking or human trafficking since labor is human.
> 
> ...


I don't know a hourly job in the world that pays you to get to the job site.



jlong105 said:


> I don't know a hourly job in the world that pays you to get to the job site. Besides Uber who pays after a 10 minute pause. I live 40 minutes from my main job, they don't coerce me to drive it, I do it because i want the money.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I was having a good Lyft day, accepted a ping at "Popeye's" (against my better judgement), then realized it was a shared trip, so of course I cancelled.
> 
> A minute later they log me out and I'm on "time out" for 30 minutes. Anyone ever seen this?
> View attachment 386760
> ...


I'm surprised you're just seeing that. Had that happen to me about 4 mo's ago for cancelling too much. And that's one reason I don't do Lyft anymore.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I was having a good Lyft day, accepted a ping at "Popeye's" (against my better judgement), then realized it was a shared trip, so of course I cancelled.
> A minute later they log me out and I'm on "time out" for 30 minutes. Anyone ever seen this?
> Switched over to Uber and resumed my day.


Canceling accepted rides is the easiest
and best way to achieve Lyft Permanent Deactivation.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I’ve found Lyft to be extremely vindictive, much like a small child and a bully. Even cunningly so (psy-ops)! This is just one of the behaviors to get even with and punish drivers.
Who ever, at Lyft, comes up with this shit, has a few screws loose.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

dauction said:


> Nonsense...
> 
> as soon as a Driver hits accept the Passenger is the Drivers
> 
> Pretty simple, don't let your hate hate for Lyft/Uber get in the way of reality


Nope when I hit accept I'm still not being paid no one can punish or threaten me for anything Periodt, I don't hate Uber Lyft I hate human trafficking & won't be coerced into working for free, I'm under no obligation to do anything till I swipe "start" trip, till then I haven't started or been paid for any work I'm simply doing due dilligence on a blank contract, if my 3rd grade math skills figure out after I "start" trip that it requires free labor and won't cover my costs at illegal predatory 1970s wages, I have the right to cancel without punishment or threats of punishment due to my constitutional & human rights not to work for free periodt

Drivers that don't excercise these rights are most likely in the 96% who fail by design demo as it's calculated wage theft unless you honestly believe no one at Uber Lyft can do 3rd grade math & thinks it only costs $3-4 gross to deliver 100-500 pounds 1-10 miles on demand in minutes? Because only a desperate or dumb person would willingly accept such an illegal contract as it wouldn't cover costs in 1975


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Bro...you're like letting down the community.

Dude...could you like, uh...accept our riders and stuff?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

jlong105 said:


> I don't know a hourly job in the world that pays you to get to the job site.


No but you do know your wage or contract details before hand and by law it has to be a minimum amount then it's your choice to do due diligence on whether it's worth the commute or not and then it's your free will choice to accept that as part of your costs, you know it's 40 minutes away, it's not 60 minutes away on some days, then 80 minutes away on others lmao hey today it might take you an hour & a half to get home, you know where the job or job site is & are reimbursed for the miles at a legal rate or have all the information required to calculate whether it's worth the salary, hourly wage, or contract

You don't drive there clock in & certain hours it's below what you agreed to or they say these few hours you have to work for free or kick rocks lol

Labor laws exist for a reason, contract law is a thing geez


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Who ever, at Lyft, comes up with this shit, has a few screws loose.


I agree, although I wonder if the vindictive stuff works on some large portion of drivers that we don't talk to. It's weird and petty but does it work? It is especially jarring with all of the talk of "community" and Lyft having a softer public image among riders. I have talked to contemporary Lyft loyalists and they are for real, so either they are playing Lyft's game or they don't mind or perversely enjoy the abuse.

I couldn't believe how passive aggressive Lyft was after I first signed up, even though I had my expectations tempered by driving a few hundred Uber rides. I sort of enjoyed not playing by their rules because of the attitude they gave me and how poor the tools for drivers are.


----------



## Railtraveler55 (Oct 19, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> They are not his pax until he arrives, starts trip, and starts getting paid. Until then Uber Lyft has NO dominion over him, cannot punish, cannot threaten as he is not on the clock and not being paid. "Independent Contractors" have the rights to the details of their contracts before having to accept or be bound by them.
> 
> Uber Lyft coerce free labor of 1-20+ minutes on every trip by sending blank contracts with the sole intent to defraud them into working for free. Then for the desperate threaten them with this nonsense which is duress. This is the very definition of labor trafficking or human trafficking since labor is human.
> 
> ...


You've got to be kidding, right.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Railtraveler55 said:


> You've got to be kidding, right.


No.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gr*yft* tends to take a dimmer view of cancelling after accepting than does F*ub*a*r*.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I was having a good Lyft day, accepted a ping at "Popeye's" (against my better judgement), then realized it was a shared trip, so of course I cancelled.
> 
> A minute later they log me out and I'm on "time out" for 30 minutes. Anyone ever seen this?
> View attachment 386760
> ...


Just reply:

"And it looks like you're still acting like w ⚓ ⚓. As a result, I'll not be logging in to driver mode for 24 hours"

Just do Uber for a day.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

How is this punishment.... looks like a new reward to me


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Just reply:
> 
> "And it looks like you're still acting like w ⚓ ⚓. As a result, I'll not be logging in to driver mode for 24 hours"
> 
> Just do Uber for a day.


I thought he didn't move and waited on rider's cancellation for not getting hurt his acceptance rate. That's why message said Looks like you are not still driving towards your passenger.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldBay said:


> I was having a good Lyft day, accepted a ping at "Popeye's" (against my better judgement), then realized it was a shared trip, so of course I cancelled.
> 
> A minute later they log me out and I'm on "time out" for 30 minutes. Anyone ever seen this?
> View attachment 386760
> ...


Screw Lyft.


----------

